# Interstate Police Officers Assocation, Inc.



## Sgt_110 (Jul 23, 2004)

Greetings all,

A fellow officer from another department just received his 2005 IPOA sticker(s) for his vehicle(s) and asked if I was a member. I advised him I was not and he said it's a good group to belong to in addition to being a Massachusetts Police Association member.

Does anyone on the board know if the IPOA has a web site, and if so, would you please post it? 

If they don’t have a website, would you please advise me of a contact address and/or phone number?

Also, while were on the subject...any comments, criticisms or kudos to share about the Interstate Police Officers Association? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rreno11 (Sep 29, 2004)

I cant find anything online about IPOA....


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Are you sure it's not the international brotherhood of police officers?

IBPO

www.ibpo.org

Scott c:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

> Interstate Police Officers Assocation


 Sound like something the DOT would regulate... :-k


----------



## rreno11 (Sep 29, 2004)

maybe even JLH


----------



## Sgt_110 (Jul 23, 2004)

SAPD";p="52787 said:


> Are you sure it's not the international brotherhood of police officers?
> 
> IBPO
> 
> ...


Nope, sorry. I'm looking at the window decal right now, and it reads "Interstate Police Officers Association, Inc. 2005"

He even showed me his IPOA wallet card. I've also seen these decals on other police officer's cars in the past around Western Massachusetts.

I may be wrong, but, I believe they may be based out of Connecticut

Thanks for the replys.


----------



## Sgt_110 (Jul 23, 2004)

rreno11";p="52773 said:


> I cant find anything online about IPOA....


Bumming to say, but neither could I. :no:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Sgt_110";p="52772 said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> A fellow officer from another department just received his 2005 IPOA sticker(s) for his vehicle(s) and asked if I was a member. I advised him I was not and he said it's a good group to belong to in addition to being a Massachusetts Police Association member.
> 
> ...


Did you ask the other officer where he got it? or if he had any info?

Scott :rock:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Just a suggestion but since you seem to have contact with him and were standing by the car or were given/had a decal as you typed the message, maybe ask him, since he has the stickers and the wallet card?


----------



## Sgt_110 (Jul 23, 2004)

SOT_II";p="53270 said:


> Just a suggestion but since you seem to have contact with him and were standing by the car or were given/had a decal as you typed the message, maybe ask him, since he has the stickers and the wallet card?


He's not too sure about the group. He get's his decals from another officer in the department he works for. I know what he has to say about the IPOA, my questions to the MassCops Forum were:
1) Does anyone on the board know if the IPOA has a web site, and if so, would you please post it?
2) If they don't have a website, would you please advise me of a contact address and/or phone number?
3) Also, while were on the subject...any comments, criticisms or kudos to share about the Interstate Police Officers Association?

At this point, no one in general seems to know about this group, but I have seen their decals on cars for a number of years now. They are almost always placed on the vehicle window next to the MPA or the SPAM sticker.

Thanks for your comment anyway...


----------



## PROUD2BFOP (Jan 17, 2005)

I did a little checking through Sec. of State sights &amp; found the IPOA registered in Conn. I couldn't pull up the information. It showed you had to pay $6.95 to get the info.

For those full time police officers that are interested in joining a police organization, the Massachusetts Fraternal Order of Police is conducting a membership drive &amp; we are very interested in forming lodges in central &amp; the western part of the state. As most of you know the FOP is very powerful down south &amp; in RI &amp; Conn &amp; NY, NJ. The FOP symbol is the most recognized police insignia in the country. It isn't our intention of becoming police union, but a fraternal organization. We have a lodge in the North Attleboro Area that has over 90 members from over 20 different agencies. We hold functions like Texas Hold'em nights to raise money for scholarships for member's kids etc. With membership you receive $25,000 in accidental death benefits and much more. Gil is helping us set up our web sight! The main number to the Mass FOP is 1-508-643-3674. Leave your name &amp; number &amp; I'll ship you out information.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

It is probably one of those groups that just get you to send money for a sticker. Every year you send more membership dues to retain the "benefits".


----------



## RETCOP (Jan 16, 2005)

Never heard of Interstate POA, but have heard of International POA. But the FOP is a good assoc. to join. Thus far and in the forseeable future it will ALWAYS be a Fraternal organization, do to somany unions in the state. There is only one dept in MASS that is bargaining, (Rehoboth, I think.) Get out of New England and FOP is very popular and aLOT of states have FOP plates.


----------

